

Metrics and Monitoring at Soundwave - lynchdt
https://medium.com/@davefromdublin/the-noise-and-the-signal-metrics-monitoring-and-alarming-at-soundwave-c544d2527e75

======
prohor
Take a look on ruxit [https://ruxit.com/](https://ruxit.com/) . It brings
together all the factors that are mentioned in the article, plus there a
concept of a problem - if something goes wrong, you don't need to with tens of
alerts to figure out what is the root cause of the problem. They will tell you
automatically.

